# Despicable Me studio to helm Super Mario movie project



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 1, 2018)

It COULD be good. I'm remaining optimistic, but at the same time I'm not going to worry too much about it until it comes out


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 1, 2018)

I wanna see mario eat those twinkies.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 1, 2018)

This'll be either great, or horrible. I'll definitely watch it. Luckily, it will be better than the *cough cough*_other mario movie_*cough cough* since Nintendo will definitely learn from their mistakes.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 1, 2018)

not holding my breath


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2018)

I can't wait for the Mario Minions cross-over, I'm just trembling in my boots, the Rabbids weren't enough.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 1, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> I can't wait for the Mario Minions cross-over, I'm just trembling in my boots, the Rabbids weren't enough.


You're not thinking big enough, the Minions and Rabbids could be a tie-in crossover


----------



## SANIC (Feb 1, 2018)

It's a good animation studio, but the directors and what makes up the film is horrible


----------



## Anfroid (Feb 1, 2018)

I want to see this movie come out the same weekend the duke nukem movie comes out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You're not thinking big enough, the Minions and Rabbids could be a tie-in crossover


I really hope they breed.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 1, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> This'll be either great, or horrible. I'll definitely watch it. Luckily, it will be better than the *cough cough*_other mario movie_*cough cough* since Nintendo will definitely learn from their mistakes.


I am sure the staff will not be hammered in the making of this movie.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You're not thinking big enough, the Minions and Rabbids could be a tie-in crossover



I think at that point, we would all need a lobotomy.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 1, 2018)

"Ode to Peach," a Grammy and Oscar nominated song from Pharell confirmed.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 1, 2018)

It'll be good, Mario will be kept to his own universe, and the Minions/Rabbids to theirs, but this will obviously be targeted at children, so you still can't expect too much.


----------



## dontay0100 (Feb 1, 2018)

- Like I've said before Nintendo has some gold.. if they just do it right... Mario Party Online.. and I swear to God.. this new Metroid prime better have some online multi-player like the DS game did.. total boss.


----------



## Costello (Feb 1, 2018)

as long as it's not live action, I'm all good ! my kids will love it


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2018)

Two companies that live off of milking their respective mascots for all they're worth and then some, and have become very very good at it, collaborating on a kids' movie. This will make an infinite amount of money. 

Lemme just quote myself from the previous thread about this: 



Veho said:


> What are you willing to bet the Goombas will act like Minions? It's a formula that (evidently) works.


----------



## TheRealNGB (Feb 1, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> This'll be either great, or horrible. I'll definitely watch it. Luckily, it will be better than the *cough cough*_other mario movie_*cough cough* since Nintendo will definitely learn from their mistakes.



I don't care what others say, the original movie was under appreciated, and still better than its sequel "Land of the Dead"


----------



## Costello (Feb 1, 2018)

TheRealNGB said:


> I don't care what others say, the original movie was under appreciated, and still better than its sequel "Land of the Dead"


the original mario movie is still enjoyable to me to this day, they could have done better but I think it's fun
but I dont get your reference about land of the dead, what has that got to do with mario?


----------



## TheRealNGB (Feb 1, 2018)

Costello said:


> the original mario movie is still enjoyable to me to this day, they could have done better but I think it's fun
> but I dont get your reference about land of the dead, what has that got to do with mario?



It also stars John Leguizamo, and Dennis Hopper, and has a similar comedic tone in a dark setting. If you haven't seen it, check it out sometime you'll understand.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Feb 1, 2018)

Costello said:


> the original mario movie is still enjoyable to me to this day, they could have done better but I think it's fun
> but I dont get your reference about land of the dead, what has that got to do with mario?


Same haha, I always thought I was the only one who enjoyed that movie 

But it was very different from the games, I think it's still fun and that it isn't really a bad thing but I can understand why some people were disappointed by that movie back in the day


----------



## Polopop123 (Feb 1, 2018)

*Sees despicable me
Flashbacks to shitty minion memes*
Nope


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 1, 2018)

Veho said:


> Lemme just quote myself from the previous thread about this:


Yeah, I can already see Goombas as Minions with a skin work...


----------



## 330 (Feb 1, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> I really hope they breed.


Oh.
My.
God.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 1, 2018)

this is going to be the safest movie ever. Their movies aren't terrible, but they're nowhere near the best. but since the minion movie is one of the highest grossing films of all time (yes, seriously), i can see why they went with them. it's safe. safe safe safe. which will mean it'll be inoffensive, boring, with a chuckle or two, but ultimately forgettable.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 1, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> this is going to be the safest movie ever. Their movies aren't terrible, but they're nowhere near the best. but since the minion movie is one of the highest grossing films of all time (yes, seriously), i can see why they went with them. it's safe. safe safe safe. which will mean it'll be inoffensive, boring, with a chuckle or two, but ultimately forgettable.


I think you actually mean it will be one of those movies that daily make you lose faith in humanity and wake your desire to hack into NORAD to initiate the nuclear winter.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 1, 2018)

i just hope it's not another weird live action


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Feb 1, 2018)

The first Despicable Me was the only good on imo,i have a werid love/hate relationship with the minions becasue of the other ones.


----------



## nolimits59 (Feb 1, 2018)

This is really good news ! Such a great studio !


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 1, 2018)

If this movie is good, then Nintendo will take my wallet.
If they don't I'll shove it down their throat.
Yeah.
...
Wait 'till the trailers for the Sonic Movie and the Mario Movie come out.
That's gonna be one hell of a shitstorm.


----------



## ToonGoomba (Feb 1, 2018)

Since Shigeru Miyamoto will be co-producing it, this _could_ be great.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 1, 2018)

ToonGoomba said:


> Since Shigeru Miyamoto will be co-producing it, this _could_ be great.


I hope it isn't TOO kid-friendly though.
If you know what I mean.


----------



## ToonGoomba (Feb 1, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> I hope it isn't TOO kid-friendly though.
> If you know what I mean.


Same! I really dont want every moment in the movie to be bright and cheerful, at least sprinkle in some type of awesome story, emotion, and a bit of adult humor here and there.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 1, 2018)

ToonGoomba said:


> Same! I really dont want every moment in the movie to be bright and cheerful, at least sprinkle in some type of awesome story, emotion, and a bit of adult humor here and there.


Wait, what about the voice acting?
If Mario isn't silent...

Goddammit!


----------



## ToonGoomba (Feb 1, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Wait, what about the voice acting?
> If Mario isn't silent...
> 
> Goddammit!


"Luigi! Lets a go save the princess! Wahoo!" NO. "Luigi...Its that time again. You know what t do. Suit up, and lets a go! And this time...we are bringing an army." YES.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 1, 2018)

ToonGoomba said:


> "Luigi! Lets a go save the princess! Wahoo!" NO. "Luigi...Its that time again. You know what t do. Suit up, and lets a go! And this time...we are bringing an army." YES.


Ryan Renolds as Mario.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 1, 2018)

A Sonic movie, and now a Mario movie.

Killing two birds with one stone eh?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 1, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> A Sonic movie, and now a Mario movie.
> 
> Killing two birds with one stone eh?


Eyup.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Feb 1, 2018)

So wait it's going to made as cheaply as possible just like every Illumination production


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 1, 2018)

I thought the Despicable Me movies were alright. Minions were watchable. I'm sure most people are just tired of the Minions,rather thinking it is the worse movie ever. I don't blame them.  It is shame that the main villain was stuck in the Minions movie. 



TotalInsanity4 said:


> It COULD be good. I'm remaining optimistic, but at the same time I'm not going to worry too much about it until it comes out


Imagine if this did good enough to spinoff into a Nintendo Cinematic/SSB Universe.


----------



## huntertron1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Chary said:


> View attachment 112695​
> As for the final announcement from Nintendo's financial investor briefing, the company has revealed that there will be a new movie starring their mascot character, Mario. Nintendo also confirmed an animation studio for this upcoming Super Mario movie; Illumination Entertainment, the studio behind the Despicable Me series. Only two staff for the film are known at this time, which are the two co-producers, Shigeru Miyamoto and Illumination's Chris Meledandri. Meledandri has produced films like Ice Age, The Secret Life of Pets, and Despicable Me. There's no current release date for the movie yet, but the earliest it can release is in the year 2021.
> 
> Source


ILLUMINATION YOU BETTER NOT TURN MARIO INTO A LAUGHING STOCK REMEMBER MINIONS


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> A Sonic movie, and now a Mario movie.
> 
> Killing two birds with one stone eh?


I'm honestly surprised something like this wasn't a thing in the 90s.

I mean, of course, there's the infamous Mario Bros. Movie, but that was live-action, not animated.  Maybe they're _trying_ to appeal to nostalgia, considering that the original-gen Mario and Sonic fans are now all grown up.

Anyways, this is Illumination we're talking about here.  With Miyamoto at the helm, it could be good.  But it could also be very, very bad.  We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 1, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I'm honestly surprised something like this wasn't a thing in the 90s.
> 
> I mean, of course, there's the infamous Mario Bros. Movie, but that was live-action, not animated.  Maybe they're _trying_ to appeal to nostalgia, considering that the original-gen Mario and Sonic fans are now all grown up.
> 
> Anyways, this is Illumination we're talking about here.  With Miyamoto at the helm, it could be good.  But it could also be very, very bad.  We'll just have to wait and see.


True, true.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 1, 2018)

It's only a bit concerning, a good chunk of my concern is gone with the fact that Miyamoto is co producing it. Not like the other movie where Nintendo supervised it - apparently not that observant.

I thought the Despicable Me movies were great. Minions is not worth my mention, but other th- fuck I mentioned it.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Feb 1, 2018)

Just wondering what the story will be about. Also do you think mario will have actual voice lines?  or will Marios voice actor just spout gibberish and theyll have subtitles translating  what mario says? I feel like theyll introduce a talking companion sorta like starlow to accompany him throughout the movie


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 1, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think you actually mean it will be one of those movies that daily make you lose faith in humanity and wake your desire to hack into NORAD to initiate the nuclear winter.


tomato, tomahto


----------



## rickwj324 (Feb 1, 2018)

Eddypikachu said:


> Just wondering what the story will be about.



Probably a safe bet that Princess Peach will get kidnapped and Mario will have to save her!!  Mario needs to keep Liam Neeson's character in TAKEN on his speed dial as much as that woman gets kidnapped!!


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 1, 2018)

I feel like the voices are gonna suck bad. Unless they use the people who made the voices in the games. This movie feels like it’s just gonna be another Illuminati-on movie. Stupid characters, annoying characters, crappy soundtrack (unless they get a good videogame music composer) generic insert popular song here while we play a montage, seems like a sad moment in the end and then stuff works out. I know that was long-winded, but Illumination is so predictable. Same plot, change up the characters and maybe their goals, and ya get quick movie-in-a-can.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 1, 2018)

I bet they'd do something weird like make Mario talk.


----------



## XDel (Feb 1, 2018)

Tis a shame though because *Despicable Me* is in no way funny or charming.


----------



## Gizametalman (Feb 1, 2018)

Imagine: Mario X Rabbidz X Minions

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

_*Oh wait wait wait!*_
_Even better!_
*Mario and Adam Sandler together!*


----------



## rickwj324 (Feb 2, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> I bet they'd do something weird like make Mario talk.



We do hear Mario talk in games.  Phrases like "Welcome to Mario Kart" and "it's a me, Mario!".  In the previous cartoons he spoke as well, so I would assume he'll speak in a 90 minute movie.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 2, 2018)

rickwj324 said:


> We do hear Mario talk in games.  Phrases like "Welcome to Mario Kart" and "it's a me, Mario!".  In the previous cartoons he spoke as well, so I would assume he'll speak 90 minutes in a movie.


Mario doing stand up? Sounds fun.


----------



## Chary (Feb 2, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> I bet they'd do something weird like make Mario talk.


What if he talks, but it's in the Superstar Saga style gibberish speak?


----------



## rileysrjay (Feb 2, 2018)

Chary said:


> What if he talks, but it's in the Superstar Saga style gibberish speak?


If he does, then does that mean the next Mario & Luigi game is going to be a tie-in to the Mario movie?


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 2, 2018)

XDel said:


> Tis a shame though because *Despicable Me* is in no way funny or charming.


Despicable Me is ok...when the movie actually focuses on the protagonist, Gru, and the humans. I hate how it just stupidly cuts away to the minions.  

Illumination also made the movie Sing, which was better in my opinion but...still not great.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2018)

Reminder that Illumination made Hotel Transylvania.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2018)

Uh oh


----------



## puss2puss (Feb 5, 2018)

hopefully they wont end-up mixing both franchise


----------



## rileysrjay (Feb 12, 2018)

http://twinfinite.net/2018/02/miyam...he-mario-movie-if-its-not-interesting-enough/


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 13, 2018)

as costello said, it better not be a live action.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 24, 2018)

Maybe this time the movie won't come out to be ass, but I doubt it.


----------

